# I'm the Man on the Silver Mountain!



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, Mount Mitchell, just outside Asheville, NC. I went to Asheville last week and bought a few sticks from the Carolina Cigar Company (review is in the appropriate forum), and snapped a few pictures while I was up there. So here's a couple of pictures of me uglying up some gorgeous landscape. It was a lovely experience.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

View attachment 41261


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Love that area! looks like you got out of there at the best time. I hear that the weather over the last couple of days has been brutal there.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very Cool. You should use the small pic for your avitar. You look like a pimp Vlad Dracul up there man. :lol:


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! I second the small pic as Avatar image!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Fuzzy, you're absolutely right about the timing. My cousins sent me a picture Asheville Monday evening, and it was absolutely white with snow and ice. That kind of change doesn't happen here in southeast Texas, except from hot to really hot!

And I used another pic from that shoot as an avatar. I think I still look sufficiently pimpified.


----------



## jmac603 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice scenery, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Gorgeous scenery, and gorgeous cigar. Barber poles just seem to say "Smoke me!"


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Fuzzy, you're absolutely right about the timing. My cousins sent me a picture Asheville Monday evening, and it was absolutely white with snow and ice. That kind of change doesn't happen here in southeast Texas, except from hot to really hot!
> 
> And I used another pic from that shoot as an avatar. I think I still look sufficiently pimpified.


----------

